# Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2008



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2008)

My last years blog can be found here..... Jades Zoo Crew
Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)

Alicia and the Zoo Crew



This blog will be for 2008. So much awaits us this year. Hopefully it is one of great times and not of sad times.

Soon I will give a little more info on this zoo crew.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting not so patiently for pictures....

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe today. I am feeling better alittle. Though Wyatt is at the vet his neuter is this morning.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Possible bonding of Elvis and Chibi. 

Grooming.
































Happy Elvis







































































Right now they are loose and running around playing with no problem.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2008)

OMGosh, that is so great . I swear Elvis does look happy - there are a couple of pics where Chibi has stopped grooming him, and he's like "No, don't stop. Come back!!". 

Two Blue-Eyed beauties, they are!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I just love them! Chibi has the cutest little nose!Look at her groomin' her man!!! 

Elvis looks like he's just fine with whatever goes on. I can't believe he has that little stripe and spot on his back! 

Does he have a little bit of apricot color on his nose or is it the pink shining through?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Pink for elvis's nose oh and Chibi is a boy...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

BOYS! bonding? they look so sweet together! I'd have to kiss his pink nose all the time!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

If he stays he has to have a full name. I was thinking Noah (sure seems like my house is noahs ark) Chibi (have to keep it in some form/Japanese for small), Ash (forthe twowe lost this year on another list). So he would be Noah Chibi Ash.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> BOYS! bonding? they look so sweet together! I'd have to kiss his pink nose all the time!!!





Yes boys, the trio is two boys and a girl. Dallas seems to love Wyatt. 

That is the big debate here. Where does Wyatt go. If Elvis and Chibi bond than do we add Wyatt and make it 3 and 3. Or do we put him with the trio and even it out. Though the long term goal is to bond everyone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

:foreheadsmack:Chibi is the new one! I got so busy of Christmas I think I forgot everything I knew! 

Wyatt should be with who likes him and he likes for now. Then work towards a large bonding.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

He tends to like everyone though notas fond of Elvis. Dallas seems to love Wyatt but Connor is not to fond of him. Teresa has shown no intrest.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww little Teresa is an independant woman!

Who needs someone? like Elvis really seemed to need a friend and it's really precious how close they are! I'm amazed over boys bonding like this!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

I really hope things work out between them because I feel this is his best shot.



All of them bonding is for how ever long it takes. They all live in the same home and are not going anywhere so who cares how long it takes.

Will wait and see where Wyatt belongs. As long as it is with one of them not another bun.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

I have weird naming habit...I can not have any animals livinging in
my house at the same time with the same starting letter. 

List of past names....

A-AKASHA MAHERET
B-BO THE SNACK 
C-CONNOR GRAYSON
D-DALLAS JINX JONES/\DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
E-ELVIS AARON
F-
G-
H-
I-
J-JACKIE JAX
K-KINGSLEY MERLIN
L-LOGAN JAKE/\LONELY THE HAMSTER*
M- MASON ALEXANDER/\MOLLY MARIE*
N-
O-
P-
Q-
R-RINGO STARR
S-SAMUEL ELIJAH /\ SAMANTHA JANE*
T-TERESA MEKARE
U-
V-
W-WYATT EARP
X-
Y-
Z-
* D=Deceased


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he'll pick someone when you get him home and over his little hormonal things.

I think Elvis and Chibi will be bonded before you know it. They are grooming - heck Bo and Clover have NEVER done that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Sheesh go read my last years two blogs. It was like that between Elvis, Teresa, and Dallas than it just went all wrong. So you never know.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Wyatt is up bouncing around and eatting. I pick him up at 9 am.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

Really?! I do need to read it. Bunnies always seem to do what I don't expect!

YAY! Wyatt! I'm so glad he's done!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a saying...if I can get a nutty animalI will.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it bad that that I looked at their names and saw...E.C.?

More....
































More in my next post.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

More Bonding...









































....


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 4, 2008)

YAY, I'm glad everything went well girly!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

....


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> YAY, I'm glad everything went well girly!


Thank you.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

They both have the most gorgeous eyes! 

Look at Elvis stretching out! They are very comfy together!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup so wasElvis with Dallas and Teresa...I is tellin ya read my othe blogs.

Alicia and the Zoo Crew

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)

Jades Zoo Crew

Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

i love the little spalsh of white under chibbis chin he is adorable and its great that Elvis likes him too


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2008)

Wyatt is home and well. Walking around and exploring. 

Did a car bonding session.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2008)

Well we are redoing Elvis cage for Wyatts temp cage during healing. 

Elvis is just loose till Wyatt goes back to his cage. Nothing Elvis can get into, he is safe. People may freak when they see Elvis's cage but keep in mind he is free range the cage is just home base. 

For now it has doors. When Elvis is in it no doors.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pictures, they are adorable together.

What kind of camera do you have? Every time I take pictures of Daisy Mae & Winston their beautiful *Blue* eyes come out *red*. I've tried different settings on the camera but still the same thing.

Thanks 

Susan


----------



## Spring (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh wow Ali! They are gorgeous! I really really hope bonding works out for you!

They are so sweet together! Aww!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 6, 2008)

I must have Chibi and Elvis. Add them to when you send me Ringo please.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2008)

*I have a kodak easy share z740. There eyes seem to come out best with natural light no flash.*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great pictures, they are adorable together.
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? Every time I take pictures of Daisy Mae & Winston their beautiful *Blue* eyes come out *red*. I've tried different settings on the camera but still the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> Oh wow Ali! They are gorgeous! I really really hope bonding works out for you!
> 
> They are so sweet together! Aww!


SO do I. We will be working on it tomorrow. Free through every where. Little nervous.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2008)

*No, no and no.*

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I must have Chibi and Elvis. Add them to when you send me Ringo please.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 7, 2008)

They do look great together, they have matching eyes.Elvis is so relaxed with just anyone, isn't he?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> They do look great together, they have matching eyes.Elvis is so relaxed with just anyone, isn't he?


Elvis is our mush. We had 6 adults and a 2yr old over. He went to everyone looking for attention. Even played with the baby.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They do look great together, they have matching eyes.Elvis is so relaxed with just anyone, isn't he?
> ...


What an awesome bun he is, so well mannered. That's adorable. Did you happen to get any video of that?:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> ...




Nope. I had not seen my family in a few years. It was the first time I met the babies, so I forgot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

[align=center]_I just got bunny piled. I was in the trios pen and Rob handed me treats, they all jumped on me and knocked me over. [/align]_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2008)

That must have been cute. Did Rob get a picture?

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope he was petting Elvis. I am sure it will happen again. I wll catch it. I have a vid somewhere of Elvis walking on two feet for bannana chips.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 8, 2008)

Aww!!! The pictures are Great and the two look like a match made in Heaven!! Elvis is so gorgeous...his fur is So Bright White!! The King would be proud! 

Psst...you probably know it, but Today's Elvis's Birthday! :elvis2:

I hope your Elvis gets a treat in Honor of this Important Day in History. 

I hope his new relationship works out better than Elvis and Priscilla did. :hug1 They look so cute together. Thanks for telling me to come here and check it out. It's a great way to start the day! arty:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

*Anytime. Elvis is something special. I wish you could meet him. He trully does justice to the name. *

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Aww!!! The pictures are Great and the two look like a match made in Heaven!! Elvis is so gorgeous...his fur is So Bright White!! The King would be proud!
> 
> Psst...you probably know it, but Today's Elvis's Birthday! :elvis2:
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok so in August 06I joined this group. I had a dog, 4 rabbits, a gecko and a skink. I was happy with my little family. I thought it just couldn't get better. 

Shortly after joining I had my Teresa spayed thinking my boys would not be able to be neutered we made the choice to find her a friend because her and Samantha were sworn enemies. Along came the perfect little lop.Dallas stole our hearts that first glance and we prayed they would bond. They did! It made it so much better. He came home November 30th. It was the best day for us. We saw for the first time bunny love at it's best. 

January 14th we celebrated Connors first Gotcha day two days later another boy stole my heart. Elvis came home with the intent of being a foster, yea right he became my baby. Few days later we officially started to foster. Our first foster is still part of our family my mom adopted him! 

In the last year we had 8 foster rabbits. If ya don't count Elvis. I don't. He was mine from that first glance. Oh and Wyatt was a "foster" who stole my husbands heart. Ok mine too. Each of our foster taught us and became part of hearts. Chibi being the last as all of you know may stay.

I hate to talk about it because I still miss her but I also lost my Samantha. God it still makes me cry like a baby. She wasn't my fur child more so my best friend! I miss her so much.

I first got two guinea pigs in June who drove up from Virginia. Than I got two in December who FLEW in from Texas. Both from wonderful friends Amanda and Amy. I can never thank you too enough. They can make me smile at the worst of times.

So lets see I started with a dog, 4 rabbits, a gecko and a skink. I since than lost 1 rabbit but gained 3 possibly 4. Gained4 guinea pigs.Fostered 8 rabbits. Convinced my mom she needed rabbits and now she has2 of her own.


----------



## binkies (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! You have been busy. And in such a good way too. Thank you so much for your wonderful contribution to the animal world.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

*binkies wrote: *


> Wow! You have been busy. And in such a good way too. Thank you so much for your wonderful contribution to the animal world.



Thanks but keep in mind you do just as much. You have contributed so much time and effort to the animals who cross your path. If it was not for you I would not have my Logan and Elijah. Or as Rob calls them Skunk Boy and Peanut Butter Cup.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2008)

Well more on my Elvis being the best little bunny. We were at my moms house this weekend and I felt it was a good time for some bonding. I took him in Chibi for the 30min drive and than into a pen for the day for bonding. Chibi was ok till the kids came. There were 4 kids. From ages 2-9. He came right out for treats though.

Elvis on the other hand was my social butterfly. He even let the kids hold him. :shock:I did not let them hold him long but he enjoyed the attention.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2008)

Elvis is completely free range. He loves it. At night he jumps up on the bed and sleeps for a bit with me. He actually snuggled into my arms under the sheets and slept.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG, that is just so cute! What does Chibi do while Elvis is snuggles with his mommy 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2008)

They are not bonded yet. Still some issues. I don't know how this will turn out If not by the end of Febuary.

I have tried Wyatt and Dallas they did good cept Wyatt is still hormonal.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2008)

*Well I got the call,**Someone wants Chibi.**So I need to make a choice.:?*

*ETA: They just had a fight poor Chibi got a bite. Shoot. I am going to cry. Going to say no.*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 23, 2008)

Chibi is Adorable!!!!!:heartbeat: and I love the name.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2008)

Things were going so well between the boys. Just some fur pulling. Than today I get a call someone is interested in him but if we want him he is ours. The person has adopted from us before and is a great home.

So I say we will let her know Friday. Get home and let them out together few minutes later they break out in a fight. Ok happens. I look Chibi over and he has an actual bite. 

I think with time I could bond with them but I can not let Chibi miss a chance for home. It is breaking my heart but I have to put him first. I just know with time I could make it work.

After this I am going to take a break from fostering or maybe just stop. I don't have the time I used to have for this. I just can't stop crying. 

I let my guard down and fell so hard for him. Chibi will lay on my lap for hours.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh Alicia, what a hard decision. Perhaps, if you are thinking of not fostering any more and had the time to bond Chibi and Elvis, then you could keep him. You have such a soft spot for him.

But with fostering, you are helping so many. 

Whatever decision you make, it will be the right one :hug:

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2008)

*
Well the rescue said to take our time that not to give up with the boys.
*


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *
> Well the rescue said to take our time that not to give up with the boys.
> *



Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay!

inkelepht:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry Alishia,i can just imagine how hard of a decision it's going to be

I agree with Jan though...you are helping so many bunnies by fostering them,and it's also so rewarding,yet it must be so hard to give them up as well.

You are an awesome bunny mum though 

Cheryl


----------



## delusional (Jan 25, 2008)

What's that you say, you want a picture? Weeelllll, here you go then.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2008)

OMG! LOVE IT! It is my desktop background. I can not say thank you enough.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok update before I go. 

1) Chibi and Elvis are still working on bonding.

2) Trio and Wyatt have started






















3) Mace and Merlin gps from Amy are coming around ALOT.











I will update some point this week with vids.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2008)

Ali A's Blogs

Bonding Blog

http://aliaszoocrewbondingjournal.blogspot.com/

The Buns Blog To Talk

http://zoocrewbunnies.blogspot.com/

My Blog Talking about Rabbits

http://letstalkrabbit.blogspot.com/

Blog for me to Ramble about life

http://aliasramblings.blogspot.com/

Blog for me to write to Samantha

http://ripbunnygirlsam.blogspot.com/

Connors (AKA Comando Pando) Missions Blogs

http://comandopando.blogspot.com/


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2008)

Mom Rescued a Lop from being dumped (pics)


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 1, 2008)

Four bunnies happily eating oats together? You are the bonding queen :bow


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Four bunnies happily eating oats together? You are the bonding queen :bow


No, they still have a ways to go.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2008)

I have four pigs two over a year old and two just about to hit a year. I have had the older boys since June 07 and the younger two since Dec 07. I would LOVE to bond them but if it didn't work that would be just fine. 

They have seen each other they were right next to each other for awhile and seemed just fine. They would talk to each other. One would speak than a response from the other side for 30mins at a time. Now they are across the room from each other still doing it. 

One time I had them on the couch with each other and they got some what close but for the most part stayed on different sides of the couch.







That is as close as they got.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually on the advice of a friend I gave them all a bath together and they cuddle trying to get away. Now they are munching on hay ALL together. NO FIGHTING!

Here are some pictures.





















































Blurrry butt funny...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 13, 2008)

Honestly, Alicia, I don't know how you do it. First 4 buns, now 4 piggies all together :shock:. great stuff. And don't they look cute too - even when they are all damp 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2008)

:biggrin2:No idea. Though I have not worked on bunny bonding in a bit. Shame on me. Since we are keeping Chibi we are debating who is bonding with who first.

The guinea pigs have now been together alittle over 24 hours and are fine. So I would think that they are good to go.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

Better pictures tomorrow. I did this rushed before work. Chibi is on top. Trio in the bottom. Elvis's home base is the little square thingy.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2008)

I like it, Alicia!

And, wow....Chibs looks so little :shock:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I like it, Alicia!
> 
> And, wow....Chibs looks so little :shock:.



He just hits 3lbs. If he stands he barely passes the top grid.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2008)

As I told you earlier - I swear you design more cages than Carter has pills....

Its obvious you enjoy designing them.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol...Alicia is a bonding and NIC queen .


I wish I had the time and space to redesign NIC cages


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you. :thankyou:



Today I will work on the guinea pigs new cage.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 18, 2008)

All the pics are awesome! Good luck with all the bonding, it looks like its going great so far!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2008)

This for my four boys...












Ramp 











Storage under


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are the flyin' piggiesssssss!!!

Poor babies! putting them in the water like that! :XYou meanie!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 19, 2008)

The boys look so darn happy in their new cage! It looks great .


Have they figuered out the ramps and level, yet?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lol Silly BoB. Trix are for Kids!*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Those are the flyin' piggiesssssss!!!
> 
> Poor babies! putting them in the water like that! :XYou meanie!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yea they seem to like it. They have not gone up on their own that I have seen. I have put them up there and they figured how to go down on their own.*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> The boys look so darn happy in their new cage! It looks great .
> 
> 
> Have they figuered out the ramps and level, yet?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 19, 2008)

*puts on baby voice* Aww lookie at the ickle wickle piggie wiggies!!! :hugsquish:

Nice set-ups Ali!:thumbup


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you. I need to take better pictures.

The piggies are using their second floor on their own.


----------



## delusional (Feb 23, 2008)

As requested, portrait of the beautiful Samantha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2008)

As I said it is perfect! I love it. As soon as I can (In other words whenn hubby gets home.) I will print it. Than take pictures of where it is.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 23, 2008)

Such a wonderful photo I really like it.!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> As requested, portrait of the beautiful Samantha.


This is so awesome it bears repeating.....oh my.....

I love what you did - it is sooo special.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2008)

:biggrin2:Update On My Zoo Crew


----------



## delusional (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Alicia

Sorry it's taken so long to do, I won't go into various excuse mode.. =P

Anyway, hope you like!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)

**squee**

*Excuse??? OMG! IT IS PERFECT!!!!! OMG!!! You just made us ridiculously happy. You made our easter perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't care how long it takes. When you get something this perfect it is so worth it. *

*delusional wrote: *



> Hi Alicia
> 
> Sorry it's taken so long to do, I won't go into various excuse mode.. =P
> 
> Anyway, hope you like!


----------



## polly (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats fantastic you must be over the moon Alicia wat a gorgeous momento of Ringo I love Sams one too BTW


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)

Well the next few post will be ALOT of pictures but man so many came out just...wow.

Noah Chibi Ash my superglue.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2008)

Chibi and me.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

Mr. Chibbs wants to come live in Arizona with his aunty Amy Lynn :biggrin2:!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

Chibi is such a darling cutie pie...aahhh!! anic: How can you handle all that cuteness in one runny babbit???

His eyes remind me a lot of Velveteen's...is he a Vienna marked bun?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes he is.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2008)

[align=center]_*TERESA MEKARE!!*_[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## delusional (Apr 2, 2008)

Heeeeeere's Chibi.

Who's next, Ali?


----------



## swanlake (Apr 2, 2008)

everytime i see chibi i always think of chibi robo. i don't know if you have heard of it but its a game for gamecube and newly out on the ds. its about a tiny little robot who likes to help people out.

just thought i would say that:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2008)

:shock:

OMG! How can they just get better and better? 

:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2008)

*Must get DS version.*

*swanlake wrote: *


> everytime i see chibi i always think of chibi robo. i don't know if you have heard of it but its a game for gamecube and newly out on the ds. its about a tiny little robot who likes to help people out.
> 
> just thought i would say that:biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous graphics 
I love Chibi's blue eyes.


----------



## swanlake (Apr 2, 2008)

i LOVE chibi robo for ds! its called chibi robo park patrol. its a fun game. basically all the parks are, i dunno ruined by this smog guy and you gotta bring them back to life! you plant TONS of flowers. its fun though


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW Delusional!! The pics you've done for Ali are WONDERFUL!!!

I still love the one you did of Fiver...it's so perfect. You capture their personalities so well...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2008)

Dingo for those who asked...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Spring (Apr 5, 2008)

AWW! I just love Ringo, what a cutie pie!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2008)

He is looking so good and so healthy.....wow.

Thanks for the pics!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2008)

Dingo's new pen


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pics of your bunnies. I love how spunky Ringo is, and Chibi is too cute for his own good 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Great pics of your bunnies. I love how spunky Ringo is, and Chibi is too cute for his own good
> 
> Jan



I wish you guys could meet them. Everyone who meets him falls in love with him. My vet calls him her miracle bunny.

Chibi is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2008)

My foster Princess Kiara. Once in a blue moon she will allow me to pet her. For the most part she runs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2008)

Old Cages:



















































With Pen attached:






These could easily be made intoone cage, also current cages.

This one houses Elvis on top and Wyatt on the bottom.
















This one houses the trio on the bottom and Chibi on top.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2008)

NICELY DONE!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Apr 12, 2008)

The cages look great! I love Ringo's pen- did it stay that clean for about 5 minutes? lol

We need some more Ringo pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2008)

Despite the fact that Ringo is not neutered he is actually really clean. He only leaves a few stray poops.


----------



## Haley (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww he can come here anytime, all mine are little piggies!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy cages, Batwoman!:shock2:

Those are superb, Ali! Great work!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Aww he can come here anytime, all mine are little piggies!



Hehe.

Elvis, Wyatt, Chibi, and Teresaare the same.

Connor and Kiara are perfect with the litterbox.

Dallas nickname...The Pig...Nuff said.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Holy cages, Batwoman!:shock2:
> 
> Those are superb, Ali! Great work!





Why thank you but I prefer SuperGirl.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the Kiara pictures! She's gorgeous! And you did an awsome job on all those cages!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> I love the Kiara pictures! She's gorgeous! And you did an awsome job on all those cages!


Isn't she?? Thank you. Though my husband puts alot of work into the cages too.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 12, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *XxMontanaxX wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love the Kiara pictures! She's gorgeous! And you did an awsome job on all those cages!
> ...



Well tell him good job too, hehe. 


So how long have you been fostering Kiara? Has anybody been interested in getting her?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2008)

Kiara has not been here long. She is not listed yet because she needs some work. She can not be handled at ALL with out going into complete panic. She has no social skills what so ever.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2008)

I have my moms boys working on bonding....

Rocky Balboa is a Mini-Lop. He was my first foster who I tricked my mom into getting.


























Levi Gene was my moms third foster who she fell in love with.































Next post pictures of the bonding sessions.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2008)

Look just behind Rocky.... 






He was jumping over Levi.

Grooming stand off. No one caved this time.


























Rocky was hopping away and I caught this shot.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2008)

Hopping in and out of the cages they are staying in...


























Who will groom...






Pleasee....






Fine sniff my butt...






Did I hear you say treats?






TREATS! 






-INTERMISSION-

Who will groom....


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2008)

LEVI!












Sorry Blurry.






Hay Break






Snuggle Time
















Self Grooming time.











More Snuggle


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 17, 2008)

Aww...too cute...

I have to admit, I have a smooshiness in my heart for Levi...I just LOVE his coloring!! And that pic of him asking for treats...oh my goodness...

:faint:


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 18, 2008)

Kiara is so cute with her blue eyesGood luck bonding your mom's buns Rocky Balboa looks so much like my MurphyThey make such a cute couple.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2008)

My moms boys are bonded I would think. They spent all afternoon yesterday till today together and nothing! Just flops, binkies, and grooming. Mostly Levi.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, that was quick and painless! The bonding Queen strikes again .

They do look a happy pair of buns, too 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2008)

Well they have lived at my moms house for almost a year. Both are fairly easy going. So I wasn't surprised.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a Silly Bunny Story


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 1, 2008)

Congrats Chibi! You are on Disapproving Rabbits today! arty:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Congrats Chibi! You are on Disapproving Rabbits today! arty:


Yes he is! :biggrin2:They have a few other pictures they said they want to use. :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (May 6, 2008)

Here you go Ali! Wyatt is next.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 6, 2008)

:shock:MY BABY!:biggrin2:LOVE ITTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 12, 2008)

Random things!

My New Site Lady Jade's World

Somethings I wrote about me.




[align=center][font="Comic Sans MS,sans-serif"]*Iam me and I am proud. I can be fun. I can be short tempered. I tend to say what I think and others be darned. I flirt and don't care what others think. 
*[/font]
[font="Comic Sans MS,sans-serif"]*I am me and I am shy. I can pretend to be out there. I tend to put on a show and eventually let people see all of me. If they don't it's because I just don't feel it is the right thing for me. I can be a clown. 
*[/font]
[font="Comic Sans MS,sans-serif"]*I am me and I am a control freak. I have to be in control. I don't like things changing from what I have planned. I bounce back and run with it. I plan things down to the smallest detail. 
*[/font]
[font="Comic Sans MS,sans-serif"]*I am me and I am selfconcious. I know that I am not ugly but I don't think I am that great to look at. I know that certain things about me are very attractive. Then there are others that just eww. I am a plain girl. 
*[/font]
[font="Comic Sans MS,sans-serif"]*I am me and I am a dare devil. I love to push my limits. If it scares me I have to do it. I don't think of getting hurt. I just love the thrill.*[/font][/align]


[align=center]*By Alicia P*[/align]


[align=center]*The Evolution of Who I am *
[/align]
[align=center]*An Only Child Wanting A Sibling*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Big Sister To A Miracle Little Brother*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Scared Girl In A Loud House*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Child Sent To Live With Grandma *
[/align]
[align=center]*A Child Of Divorce*
[/align]
[align=center]*A Child Of A Blended Family*
[/align]
[align=center]*A Big Sister To New Brothers and Sisters*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Young Lady Who Almost Lost Her Life*
[/align]
[align=center]*A Young Lady On The Verge of Womanhood*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Young Woman With Strong Beliefs*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Young Woman Unsure Of Her Future*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Young Woman Who Witnessed A Murder*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Young Woman Determained To Move Forward*
[/align]
[align=center]*A Woman Becoming A Wife*
[/align]
[align=center]*A Woman Who Found A Passion*

[/align]
[align=center]*A Woman On A Mission*

[/align]
[align=center]*Only The Future Can Reveal The Next Evolution Of Who I Am*[/align]
[align=center]*By:*

[/align]
[align=center]*Alicia P.[/align]*


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)

L-O-V-E


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)

Just a few pictures of my dog Kashi...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)

The Star...Elvis Aaron


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

I'm so glad I looked here!! Great pictures of Kashi!! What a show off LOL I really enjoyed your poems as well


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)

*trailsend wrote: *


> I'm so glad I looked here!! Great pictures of Kashi!! What a show off LOL I really enjoyed your poems as well


Why thabk you! She is a jewel. I love to write.


----------



## Spring (May 14, 2008)

Aww, what a little princess! 






That photo should be in a calender! AWW!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 14, 2008)

*I plan on making a calander for next year. 1 month trio, 1 Elvis, 1 Ringo, 1 Wyatt,1 Chibi, 1 Kashi,1 Bo, 1 Jax, 1 Merlin, 1 Mace,1 Elijah andJake, and 1 with all of them.*

*I also plan on taking my fave pictures and having them printed.*

*Spring wrote: *


> Aww, what a little princess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2008)

This afternoon Ringo, the lizards and the Guinea Piggies are have a photo shoot.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 20, 2008)

Ok So I am going to be scarce...


----------



## Spring (May 25, 2008)

Ooh! Any pictures up from the photo shoot? You know how I love Ringo, the piggies and especially the lizards!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2008)

I will post them tomorrow. I havethe day off.


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

Love the photos of Kashi, what a stunning little girl, I want to kiss that gorgeous little nose! :inlove:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 30, 2008)

Love this picture. It's great.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin2:

*Thank you.*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been very busy! I will hopefully be able to post this afternoon.


----------



## delusional (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's Wyatt! (Hope you don't mind, I used the picture you chose for the pose but flipped the legs around because I thought it looked cuter. )

I'll get started on the trio's individual pics now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]*PERFECT!!!*[/align]
[align=center]*LOVE IT!!!*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]*WYATT!*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

By the way the drawings are up at my site.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]*Teresa*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]*Connor*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]*Some Together*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]







[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

[align=center]*Dallas*[/align]


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

All of your critters are such good posers - how do you accomplish this? Are they secretely tied down that we can't see in the photos? 

Very cute stuff..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2008)

Bribes and no escape. 

Sometimes the couch, or bed. Than mostly is a sheet on the ground, than a pen (with sheet draped) where I am at the opening and no escape. :biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 3, 2008)

"Wait a minute.. YOU said5 minutes ago you'd give me a Craisin if I sat still and it_FEELS_ like its been 7 minutes!"..


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in love with your bunnies...and your dog. I want them all. Why didn't I ever see this blog before? Sheesh! I've been missing out.

I'm definitely going to be keeping up with this thread and your precious bunners and dog.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 4, 2008)

Hehe don't forget the lizard and guinea piggies. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 6, 2008)

Lets go down the line in order they came here.

Bo the Snack my skink is very well after abrief scarehe gave me acouple of monthsago.Will soon have a new set-up.

Jax my leopard gecko is awesome and will also be upgraded.

Ringo...Keep him in your prayers. He is not doing his best.

Kashi my dog is still a goofy thing.

Connor was alittle off the other day but seems to be fine now. 

Teresa is still a little princess. 

Dallas is well Dallas.

Elvis is a male DIVA. He is my people bunny.

Logan one of the first two guinea pigs is awesome. He is the black and white one. 

Elijah is a sweety who prefers you if you have treats in your hand.

Wyatt is well his abscess healed just fine with no ill effects.

Mace is still his greedy self.

Merlin after his last vet visit is believed to have something genetically wrong with him. He may not be around as long as he should but however he has will be spent with us loving him.

Chibi is a little love bug who makes me smile even when I can't stop crying. Which lately is alot. 

Kiara my foster is well feisty doesn't cover it.

So that is a mini update on all of us.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL! When you update in a list like that, you realise just how many critters you have 

Sorry to hear Ringo and Merlin aren't doing so well - will keep them (and you) in my thoughts!

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2008)

I took pictures of trio and Chibi and am about to take some of Ringo. I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

*(I posted this in another blog and want to have it here to.)*

*"I believe that humans should not stick the stupidflashy things in our face."









"So you need to work out your differences."








**"Talk about what bothers you. Than join forces."








"Let them know to back off."








"If that doesn't work...."








"Go get some back up. Lops have a pretty mean glare."





*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2008)

From my personal blog but thought I would share.

[align=center]*So many good changes!!! Things are not perfect but they are better than they have been in a long time. For a few months there we were both out of work. Talk about scary. With the help of our family and some amazing friends we managed to get through. When it came to them end of his unemployment check we both managed to snag jobs! At the same place no less. It was one of those surreal moment that leave you wondering if you are dreaming.*[/align]
[align=center]*
*
[/align]
[align=center]*I lucked out and manged to snag an actual position. I turned out to be great at it. I have proven to myself that I can be more than I thought. At the same time it is showing me that there are things in my life that I have to change. Some I have changed but others I am still trying to change. Rob at first was a sort of jack of all trades. Now he has an actual position. It may not seem like the "best" job but turned out to be pretty great. *[/align]
[align=center]*
*
[/align]
[align=center]*Things have happened and made me feel that adopting is what is best for us. We are still not ruling out completely having a biological child. We both feel there is no difference in adopting or in me giving birth to a child. Any child that enters our home via adoption or birth is our child because God sent him or her to us.*[/align]
[align=center]*
*
[/align]
[align=center]*We looked at many countries but two stood out in our eyes. China because we knew we could have a girl. Which I would love. Rob would be happy with boy or girl. Columbia was the other. One being you could have siblings, two being that they would know Spanish. Me being Puerto Rican and some of my family being older and not knowing English I feel that adopting a child who can understand them would be easier for them(my family). *[/align]
[align=center]*
*
[/align]
[align=center]*The more I read the more my heart told me that Columbia was where we would have a chance of finding "our" child. We thought about it and both realized that boy or girl didn't matter. When you become pregnant you don't choose boy or girl. You are grateful that God blessed you with a child. *[/align]
[align=center]*
*
[/align]
[align=center]*Whatever happens I know that I only have so much control over any of it. God will bless me with what is right for my family.*[/align]
[align=center]*
*
[/align]
[align=center]*Love, Ali *[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2008)

Y'know Alicia, Buck Jones used to say 'What goes around, comes around' and I think that you have done so much good, that now it's your turn to have good things happen.

I am so pleased you both got jobs (and together!!! That's amazing). Such a relief when you know you're going to get a pay check .

As for adopting - you are so right. Any child is a gift, and you can give them such an awesome life. I really couldn't be happier for you :hug:

Oh, and those pics are great. The expressions on the faces in that first pic - priceless!! 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2008)

Few things.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG Teresa is adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG Teresa is adorable!


:shock:I post 4 rabbits and you only speak of one? I am telling the boys.:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2008)

Where's my big guy with the beautiful ears??



:bunny5


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> Where's my big guy with the beautiful ears??
> 
> 
> 
> :bunny5



A page back! He is awesome! :biggrin2:His nickname is the naughty nibbler.

And here is this...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 10, 2008)

Binky


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 11, 2008)

*The boys are cute too and I love them but....... OMG HOW CUTE IS THIS?!?!?!*



*



*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OMG Teresa is adorable!
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2008)

*True she is a doll. I am excited we may be taking the trio and Chibi to his parents for a BBQ. They have beautiful untreated grass. Get the picture? Also out door pictures!:biggrin2:*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *The boys are cute too and I love them but....... OMG HOW CUTE IS THIS?!?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2008)

Cross Your Fingers!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't wait for the outdoor photos!!!! Such a cute gang you have!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 11, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Can't wait for the outdoor photos!!!! Such a cute gang you have!


I am debating taking more than just them. :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 11, 2008)

Will they be safe from anyone stepping on them or anything? You don't want to let them graze too long on the grass if they aren't used to it.


----------



## JimD (Jun 11, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> A page back! He is awesome! :biggrin2:His nickname is the naughty nibbler.


:clapping:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Will they be safe from anyone stepping on them or anything? You don't want to let them graze too long on the grass if they aren't used to it.





Nope just adults. No young kids on my inlaws side. Well two but not with this side of the family. Just Us, his sister and brother, and parents. :biggrin2:They get fresh grass during the summer from his dad.


----------



## delusional (Jun 14, 2008)

Connorrrrrrr.....







Dallas next, or Teresa? =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 15, 2008)

Teresa! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 15, 2008)

As always I can not say thank you enough.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2008)

Actual floorplan to our apartment. Than how we are set up.






Description of the place. Name taken out....

The apartments at******* feature an array of modern amenities and many extras for your convenience. Choose from one or two bedroom apartments designed to meet your every need. Central heat and air-conditioning. Two bedroom apartments have two full baths. You'll be close to transportation, shopping, and great entertainment. Call today to make******* your new home!

What we have here... 

Apartment Features:
[align=center]Free Parking
Garages/Carports Available 
On-Site Laundry 
Storage Space 
Fully Applianced Kitchens 
Eat-in Kitchen/Dining Rooms 
Air Conditioning 
Decks/Patios 
In-ground Pool 
Internet Hookup 
One Time Maintenance Fee $300 
[/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 17, 2008)

Your apartment is smaller than I expected, you must bump into an animal every 5 seconds . How wonderful lol!



I'm in love with Teresa, her eyes are so big and beautiful. How is my Ringo today? Also I have a request, I want to see some more pics of Conner when possible. Can you make him sit next to Teresa for a picture?

:biggrin2:

That is awesome that you are thinking of adopting. It is one of the most amazing things a person can do for a child. You and Rob have the biggest hearts.


----------



## polly (Jun 17, 2008)

Good luck with the adoption if you go for it Alicia. 

And ya know how you wanted a chin nethie?? i'l swop ya for Chibi 

Now more pics please.

also sending nose rubs ringo's way


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Yaarrr! There be more in my blog...*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2008)

*PEFECTION! *:run:to blog**

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Yaarrr! There be more in my blog...*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG SUNDAY!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess I should elaborate... I am getting a new bunny this Sunday. She is currently in posted in the Rescue Me section. NE Ohio 3 bunnies need a home

The one that will be coming to us to live is Apple. She is a head-tilt girl. Though hers is by injury, not illness like Ringo.

Many have heard me say that we were not bringing more home. Shoot I really meant it (for the most part. still wanted a flemmie). Than Haley pmed meThursday nightwith a link to that thread. I saw Livingston and was like wow BIG. Than Scooter and was like shes pretty. When I saw Apple....I called my husband and we started talking and talking.

Than Saturday I finally dared to ask if she could somehow be transported here. By Sunday night I believe we were discussing how to figure this all out. Now we are more than likely going to have her home with us by Sunday night.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2008)

Alicia, this is so awesome. Apple is so lucky to be coming to someone with such experience with head tilt - and she is such a cute girl 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 19, 2008)

We are just a tad bit anxious. Oh man are we happy. We have on several occassions spoken of wanting another head tilt bun but for one reason or another it didn't happen. Now I know why. We were waiting for Apple. 

As Haley mentioned in that thread Ringo was named for the Japanesse word Apple. (At the time Gwen P. had named her daughter Apple and I thought it would be funny) Now her name is Apple. So sincehis middle name is Starr. Hers will be Hoshi which is japanesse forstar (in the sky), stars. Haley found the word for me. 

http://www.englishjapaneseonlinedictionary.com/


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 20, 2008)

:in tears:I was fine till I went to say bye to Connor. My brother is with them and I know he will take care of them like me but Connor is my baby.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 21, 2008)

Ali, I love Apple. I fell in love when I saw that sweet face on that thread. I thought of you and Ringo and didn't think you'd get another one....... I'm not lying that I have tears in my eyes knowing that you are going to get her and love her and give her the home she needs... You're a bunny's angel - you know that don't you?


----------



## Haley (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, Bo. Apple could not be going to a more wonderful home. When Robin first posted her thread about needing to rehome the three, I took one look at Apple and thought Alicia would be the best possible person I know to take her in and care for her special needs. 

We're all truly blessed to have you as a friend, Alicia, youre a bunny angel for sure.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey I get to play with bunnies! I think it is more like they are angels who I am lucky enough to live with. 

We knew our weekend was off to a good start when we saw this before we took off to Jersey.


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 24, 2008)

How is my new dutch girl today :biggrin2:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2008)

Shes is good. Running around. I am snapping pictures and a video or two. Will upload later.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2008)

Apple has to be one of the sweetest rabbits ever. She is so calm and relaxed. I was alittle worried about how she would being in a new home but she seems just fine.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Apple has settled in nicely...and i'm also looking forward to seeing those new pictures and video of her....she is such a lucky little girl 

Cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 25, 2008)

This is what she spends most of her time doing....





Chilling







Exploring....











Chilling





















Snack






Another Snack






Falling Asleep






Sleeping 
















Chilling


----------



## cheryl (Jun 25, 2008)

The pictures are beautiful Alicia...she looks so happy and content...it makes me all misty eyed just to see how happy she is....the video is just adorable.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the photo update! I'm so glad to see her looking so happy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2008)

So am I! I was a nervous wreck she wouldn't like me!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 26, 2008)

That video is so cute, sh's imprinted a little circle track on the fabric on the floor!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww she looks so happy to have such a large run area! Her tilt actually seems better when shes able to move around like that!.

Shes just beautiful!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 26, 2008)

wow her head doesnt look as tilted as it did during the transport, i guess it was the stress of the travel, such a difference. Glad to see her so relaxed and happy!!!!!!!!

i just want to reach through and pet her again, give her some pets for me and some kisses, i wanted to kiss her so much the other day but wouldnt dare take her out. so kiss her all over from me:inlove:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh wow, she looks so settled and happy, like she's always lived with you. Is that you clacking away on a keyboard in the background of the video? 


The way she runs reminds me so much of Ringo, must be because of the tilting. She is so spunky!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> That video is so cute, sh's imprinted a little circle track on the fabric on the floor!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


My husband just pointed that out. Ummm yea I may need the bunny things for my site tweaked. I didn't mean to get another bunny.:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Aww she looks so happy to have such a large run area! Her tilt actually seems better when shes able to move around like that!.
> 
> Shes just beautiful!


Um thats till my foster leaves. The plan is 6x2. Like Ringo. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> wow her head doesnt look as tilted as it did during the transport, i guess it was the stress of the travel, such a difference. Glad to see her so relaxed and happy!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just want to reach through and pet her again, give her some pets for me and some kisses, i wanted to kiss her so much the other day but wouldnt dare take her out. so kiss her all over from me:inlove:


I will! I can never thank you and your family enough. She is more than we could have wished for. We drove away and I kept telling my husband that you and yours were such nice people. Next time I am down that way I would love to see you again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Oh wow, she looks so settled and happy, like she's always lived with you. Is that you clacking away on a keyboard in the background of the video?
> 
> 
> The way she runs reminds me so much of Ringo, must be because of the tilting. She is so spunky!





YES! She is right next to it. We plan on moving the couch so she can stay near us.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2008)

LOOK! Ringo!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2008)

AppleOn Speed





AppleOn Speed 2





Cuddle Time






















Sleepy Bunnies





Trio Take Two (Before we took out Teresa)













Oddly enough even the cages our cleanersince Teresa was taken out. Very FEW stray poops.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>





That is such a precious pic i love it


----------



## Aina (Jun 28, 2008)

I am so glad you got Apple. I remeber praying for her when she was a baby and had just gotten injured. She is so pretty and looks so happy! I am glad that since she had to be rehomed it was to someone who knows about head tilt bunnies and who will give her lots of love.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 28, 2008)

*Aina wrote: *


> I am so glad you got Apple. I remeber praying for her when she was a baby and had just gotten injured. She is so pretty and looks so happy! I am glad that since she had to be rehomed it was to someone who knows about head tilt bunnies and who will give her lots of love.




Oh the love is overflowing.


----------



## ec (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Apple looks so happy - really settled in and contented.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 28, 2008)

She seems to be if not she is hiding it well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2008)

Those are great pictures and what a beautiful bunny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2008)

OMG! I need a new avatar!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2008)

Peg aka Tinys Mom Reminds you of Pictures 
I have something else I want to remind people of


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2008)

THIRDTRY AT THIS POST!:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:

Ok becauseApples name messes with my system. Yes it sounds bad but it has bugs me. Sorry been at this system a few years.

So her new name is.....


[align=center]*GWYNETH APPLE HOSHI*[/align]

[align=left]So you can see my system. [/align]

[align=left]A-*AKASHA MAHERET BKA KASHI
*B-*BO THE SNACK BKA BO*
C-*CONNOR GRAYSON BKA CONNOR*
D-*DALLAS JINX JONES BKA DALLAS/\DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
*E-*ELVIS AARON BKA ELVIS*
F-
G-*GWENYTH APPLE HOSHI BKA APPLE
*H-
I-
J-*JACKIE JAX BKA JAX
*K-*KINGSLEY MERLIN BKA MERLIN*
L-*LOGAN JAKE BKA LOGAN/\LONELY THE HAMSTER*
*M-*MASON ALEXANDER BKA MACE/\MOLLY MARIE* BKA MOLLY
*N-*NOAH CHIBI ASH BKA CHIBI
*O-
P-
Q-
R-*RINGO STARR BKA RINGO*
S-*SAMUEL ELIJAH BKA ELIJAH/\ SAMANTHA JANE* BKA SAM
*T-*TERESA MEKARE BKA TERESA*
U-
V-
W-*WYATT HOLIDAY EARP BKA WYATT*
X-
Y-
Z-
* D=Deceased[/align]


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got back to your thread to check on sweet Apple....that pic of you cuddling is just the best...I only held her for a minute or two, but she was such a love bug then....I can't imagine how dear she must be. I'm so glad that she's doing so well, and it's so great to be able to keep up with her! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone who knows me knows I LOVE to talk. So feel free to pop in anytime and ask for an update. 

I can tell you she has two speeds. Nuts and dead. She is either running around or flopped out. She does not bunny loaf she stretches out legs sticking out or she is flopped completely on her side. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok so Apple goes for her first vet visit July 26th at 12:40. This will be the pre-visit for her spay. :nerves1My husband and I will both be there. 

Ringo is better still has some rolling issues but not much. Going to see if we can get some bonine for him.

The new trio is doing great. You can not pet just one because they are now one big ball of bunny. 

Teresa seems happier by herself. So that is sad but ok if with us if that is what she wants. 

Once things are settled with Apple we are going to try Wyatt and Elvis together. 

Many will ask if I plan on bonding Apple to anyone. Honestly I don't know. We have to wait and see on that. Though I think I may keep her for myself.

Everyone else is fine.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2008)

Also!!! She will not eat fruit or greens! I put a peice in her mouth and she spit out.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 2, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Also!!! She will not eat fruit or greens! I put a peice in her mouth and she spit out.



Mine are the same way, they are so picky! They only like fruits in dried out, loaded with sugar form. Forget about veggies. It can be frustrating at times :X


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Also!!! She will not eat fruit or greens! I put a peice in her mouth and she spit out.
> ...


Hehe I am so not giving up. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

I just love Apple :hearts:

You know, Clover used to be funny about some things and of course Bo is.... but sometimes if we offer things to them several times.. they will try it when we aren't looking. I got Bo and Clover to try grapes like that one time. I just give them a small piece tho.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2008)

We left a peice overnight and it is gone. YAY!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok so Kiara is meeting a potential home today at 10:30am. Cross your fingers it works.

If she goes Teresa will be moving out to the living room next to Apple. 

So that would be 3 bun in the living room and 5 in the bedroom.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Kiara was adopted to a wonderful family where they will treat her like royalty deserves.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

[align=left]*From Kiaras new home. *[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=center]*Thank you so much for all your help and for keeping her safe until she found us! We love her already--she seems to be settling in here already, and she's busy exploring. She's even flopped a few times already! Feel free to check in when you can; I'd love to let you know how she's doing!!!*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Thanks again and happy 4th!!! *[/align]
[align=center]
*Oh!!!! And thank u for her toys--I'm glad she has familiar things around her while she adjusts (and I can tell she loves her rattle--she was just playing with it) )*[/align]


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 4, 2008)

WOOT! That is the best news :weee:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

She sent me pictures. She looks happy. I am going to miss the little diva.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Apple is going to be sooooo excited when she gets her gift from me. Oh, the piggies, too!

I keep staring at her "gift in the making" and it is so darn cute.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

*That's what we do and that's usually how they end up trying stuff. Bo did have a strawberry one time and I kept hearing him thump and when I came to check - there was a murderized strawberry under his foot LOL! *

*I am also so happy for Kiara! It's always such good news to hear a foster has found a loving home! *

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> We left a peice overnight and it is gone. YAY!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

*You are going to drive me nuts!*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Apple is going to be sooooo excited when she gets her gift from me. Oh, the piggies, too!
> 
> I keep staring at her "gift in the making" and it is so darn cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *That's what we do and that's usually how they end up trying stuff. Bo did have a strawberry one time and I kept hearing him thump and when I came to check - there was a murderized strawberry under his foot LOL! *
> 
> *I am also so happy for Kiara! It's always such good news to hear a foster has found a loving home! *
> 
> ...


I have tried that here and I wake up to nasty wilted veggies. So now I just leave a piece.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Alicia...I got your text and I'll take a little sneaky picture of what her gift will look like, but you just don't know what it is....yet!

I have to go to Joanns and get different thread .

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

*You are EVIL!*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Alicia...I got your text and I'll take a little sneaky picture of what her gift will look like, but you just don't know what it is....yet!
> 
> I have to go to Joanns and get different thread .
> 
> :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2008)

Flash back

Before and after zithromax.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2008)

Sooo Merlin chipped one tooth off and the other is chipped waiting to fall.


----------



## delusional (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh no! Poor piggie! What happened? (Or is this an ongoing thing that I missed? :rollseyes)

Maybe this will cheer you up a bit though...

Agouti is hard to draw!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

*Seems that he has genetic problems. He is the siz of a 3mnth old but alittle over a year old. He gets sick very easily and for periods of time I have to force feed him. He may not live that long. *

*IT DOES! My husbands jaw dropped when he saw it.*

*delusional wrote: *


> Oh no! Poor piggie! What happened? (Or is this an ongoing thing that I missed? :rollseyes)
> 
> Maybe this will cheer you up a bit though...
> 
> Agouti is hard to draw!


----------



## delusional (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww, poor baby. 

I know the feeling though, we bought three girl piggies from a really crap lady, turns out their dad got to one of them and a few weeks later out pop two babies piggies... I can tell they're not going to last as long as piggies should...

I wouldn't be surprised if the girls were inbred to begin with, and we lost one of the original three shortly after losing Rose. Not sure if it was genetic but she was so young. The rest of them have all had numerous problems as well.

I hope Merlin pulls through okay.. give him a hug from me.

Glad you like Teresa's portrait!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

Ringo Starr's 3rd Gotcha 

Thanks. He is very special.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2008)

What a great job on the artwork - its awesome...

Now we'll all be getting in line to get some of your work of our bunnies...

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

[align=center]*Ringo




Connor




Teresa




Dallas




Elvis




Wyatt




Chibi




Apple




First Trio




Second Trio




*[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

OMG - I love the collages - I need you to make me some of my bunnies!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

*Anytime. One I have the pictures it only takes me about 10mins.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> OMG - I love the collages - I need you to make me some of my bunnies!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

[align=center]*Evolution of The Prayers Picture*[/align]

[align=center]*The First*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*Second*[/align]

[align=center]*



*[/align]

[align=center]*Last



*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

Some Others


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Wonderful pictures!


Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok so we haven't let them out together but through the pen Ringo and Apple have been becoming friends!:shock::biggrin2:Nither is fixed so no outside playtime together yet. 

Apple goes in to the vet the 26th (not for her spay). We will be finding out when she can be spayed. We would love to see if she could bond with Ringo but since he isn't fixed we wouldn't try. 

We could get Ringo fixed but there would be a added risk. We discuss it so often it. We believe that fixed he would be happier, he would possibly have a friend. Maybe notApple but he would be able to play with the dog again.We are just not sure we could risk losing him.

I want to get him fixed but do we take that risk.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 17, 2008)

This is Apple pretty much most of the time. She runs, binkies than flops. Oh and the reason for so many pictures of her is she is right next to the computer. she is using the litter pan ALOT more.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 19, 2008)

I must jump on the band-wagon and say "I love the collages!" Great idea and the blog is ofcourse fabulous..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2008)

Why thank you. Just the pick me up I needed.

Just for you posting.

Apple Flop





Elvis....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your blog, Ali, I need to visit more often, sheesh.

I love the vid of Apple and Elvis, adorable, she gets so excited, how cute! Elvis is such a good boy around her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2008)

He is with most everbody. They are just not nice to him. 

Well if we don't know where she is going next. Just have to wait and see when she is spayed and healed.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 23, 2008)

Teresa will now live here till I can afford a bigger cage. :grumpy:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 24, 2008)

Poor Teresa, poor mommy! Why is she acting out? Has she always been desctructive?:? Bad girl, mommy's crackin' the whip!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope not the first time. She is always like this but I just can't afford to replace everything she damages. Two bouts of stasis for ingesting non bunny stuff. IN A MONTH! Just if I could afford something bigger.

After Elvis's reaction to Wyatt yesterday we have said bonding is done. Unless we ever have Ringo fixed than we would try with Apple.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

Apple's vet visit was great and I filled up one of my photobucket accounts.

Total Pictures and Videos

 7706 Monthly Hits

 8260 Album Size

 






1.0 GB (100%)
1 GB


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pictures! Glad to hear Apple is doing well! She looks so at peace in her new home


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2008)

Shes doing great. She already made one trip to my moms and met them. After the vet she went to my in laws and met them.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just LOVED the Apple Flop! She seems to be doing pretty well and such a cutey (all of them - have soft spot for the greedy boys too)..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2008)

She is doing great. Will book her spay come mid to late august. She will be going in the end of Sept/start of Oct.

Greedy boys are the best.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2008)

Chibi is sneezing, Ringos rolling, had to seperate two of the gps, something is wrong with the car. :cry1::bigtears::tears2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2008)

Ringo doing well with meds, Chibi hasnt sneezed since I posted.

Car is $800.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 30, 2008)

> Car is $800.



Ouch!:shock: 

Glad to hear no more sneezes and that Ringo is doing better.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

Ringo Master Of Lazines


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2008)

I am currently uploading Wyatt pictures! Today he turns 2!


----------



## delusional (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Wyatt!

Eagerly awaiting photos..... :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2008)

How about this for a teaser.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 9, 2008)

Wyatt Holliday Earp


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2008)

Quik before I go to work.

Apple Flopped!





































Apple Sleeping another time...











Her foot sticking out...
















Her in the litter pan.
















Grooming...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2008)

Elvis the Binky King


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2008)

Ringo needed a bath. He has a hard time cleaning himself.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 18, 2008)

Alicia, Apple taking a nap with her tail sticking through the bars is hilarious and so cute! She's such a pretty girl and I love her name. Elvis is very cute binkying too and poor Ringo looks so insulted to be given a bath. Ringo is one of my favorite bunnies here ) May I request more Dallas pictures?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alicia, Apple taking a nap with her tail sticking through the bars is hilarious and so cute! She's such a pretty girl and I love her name.





> Thank you. She is such a doll. I could not be more thrilled to have her here.





> Elvis is very cute binkying too





> He gets air.:biggrin2:





> and poor Ringo looks so insulted to be given a bath. Ringo is one of my favorite bunnies here )





> He was. He was giving us some major foot flicks.





> May I request more Dallas pictures?


I will take some today. You know that means Chibi and Connor too?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2008)

EEK! I will take the pictures today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2008)

Not posting


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so was told I had to post this one.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

:thud:Too cute! What a sweetie! *wants!!!* :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin2:Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Dallas The Lord Lop


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 24, 2008)

Alicia that is just way too much Cuteness. How can you stand it? LOL

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*Not easy. I still have more to post.*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Alicia that is just way too much Cuteness. How can you stand it? LOL
> 
> Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Teresa the Messy Bun! She puts the hay EVERY WHERE!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Merlin is his dish.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Alicia, does hay get outside the cage? What I did was I went to the dollar store and bought some of those flexable cutting boards and put them around the outsideWinston & Vega's cage. (they cost 2 for $1.00)

It really helps with the hay and the excess fur. Now I just have to do Wilbur & Jackies cages except they are wat too heavy for me to move so I have to wait for Chris to help me one of these days.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Connor is moulting.











So it was time to groom him.

















Chibi stops over for a visit


























Time to do his under side






No he isn't tranced he just behaves awesome during grooming. 






Plucking the behind time 






Pile of fur growing
















Now I have him on his side






















End Result


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*I am going to have to look into that. We have been slowly changing things to make it easier on us. Soon we will be in full holiday mode at work and we will be TIRED!*

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hey Alicia, does hay get outside the cage? What I did was I went to the dollar store and bought some of those flexable cutting boards and put them around the outsideWinston & Vega's cage. (they cost 2 for $1.00)
> 
> It really helps with the hay and the excess fur. Now I just have to do Wilbur & Jackies cages except they are wat too heavy for me to move so I have to wait for Chris to help me one of these days.
> 
> Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Now some Connor pictures where he isn't being tortured. Nothing can change that he is my baby.



























































































"Hi Daddy!"






"Did you hear that?"






"Touch my nose!"






"I am so innocent!"






"I am hungry."


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Two cute shots of Dallas and me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Some Chibi Shots


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

Some shots of my boys together.






















































































------------------


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*glare*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok so was told I had to post this one.


Such a tease!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Dallas The Lord Lop






I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*Thank you! *

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok so was told I had to post this one.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*It's funny. I know that Connor is my baby, but each one of the bunnies is my baby in his or her own way.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dallas The Lord Lop
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *It's funny. I know that Connor is my baby, but each one of the bunnies is my baby in his or her own way.*


Oh how well I know that feeling - they each are special in their own way...aren't they?

I was surprised at how much fur you got out of one rabbit - but this week I am going to have 1 1/2 days off work and Robin and I will both be grooming bunnies since they're going into a molt....so I guess I'll be getting a lot too. 

Some of my bunnies like grooming - most hate it. How about yours?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *It's funny. I know that Connor is my baby, but each one of the bunnies is my baby in his or her own way.*
> ...


Some do, some dont. some just tolerate it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2008)

So I have been slacking. I still have Dallas, Chibi and the guinea pigs to groom. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Spring (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck with grooming! 

I need to give Bruno a brush over too, he has such thick soft fur, especially near his tail it's so annoying, because it's an awkward spot, but if he's stretched out and I am able to pluck, I get handfuls after handfuls! :shock:

I'd get my throat slit if I tried grooming Bru like Connor! haha!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Luck with Chibi and Dallas.

Yeah, Snuff is molting around his butt. I haven't groomed him for a few days. He's doing well!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

Elvis has his playtime.

All pictures

My faves


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Elvis looked like he had a great LOL

He's ever so sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

*Thank you! He did! I also learned how to get him to binky!*

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Elvis looked like he had a great LOL
> 
> He's ever so sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

What happens when you have a free day


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 29, 2008)

Awwww, great pics!!

Elvis looks like he had a great time- those are some big binkies he did as well! :shock:

I love the way Dallas sticks his little tongue out all the time too.... I want him! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

*Elvis does massive binkies. *

*Sometimes I wonder if it because Dallas has no teeth. An no you can't have him.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Awwww, great pics!!
> 
> Elvis looks like he had a great time- those are some big binkies he did as well! :shock:
> 
> I love the way Dallas sticks his little tongue out all the time too.... I want him! :inlove:


----------



## Spring (Aug 29, 2008)

Elvis is so handsome!

:inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Elvis does massive binkies. *
> 
> *Sometimes I wonder if it because Dallas has no teeth. An no you can't have him.*
> 
> ...




Thats right cause he is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I love the binky pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

*Have we not had this conversation.:foreheadsmack:*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Elvis does massive binkies. *
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

*Yes he is. :biggrin2:*

*Spring wrote: *


> Elvis is so handsome!
> 
> :inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Have we not had this conversation.:foreheadsmack:*


I have seletive hearing, i select what i want to hear and i dont want to hear that :shock: :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Have we not had this conversation.:foreheadsmack:*
> ...




ROFLMAO!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2008)

New Car


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2008)

I especially love the blurry binky pictures -and I Love the pictures where its almost like he's looking at the Schleich models and maybe wanting to play with them?

It sure looks like he had fun....and you too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2008)

*I am going to try with the sports mode next time.*

*He was very into them. I was ready to take him off the table.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I especially love the blurry binky pictures -and I Love the pictures where its almost like he's looking at the Schleich models and maybe wanting to play with them?
> 
> It sure looks like he had fun....and you too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2008)

They might kill me but to cute to pass up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2008)

Wish me good luck. I have to work 8pm-4am for inventory. Did I mention I didnt get to sleep till almost midnight and woke up at 5am.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel like crying. I can't do this. I feel like I was hit by a car. I tried to sleep and it just wasnt happening. What am I going to do??


----------



## MyRabbits (Sep 13, 2008)

Hoping you are getting some sleep and finding your strength again! It is miserable to be short on sleep!

Your bunnies are so beautiful! They all have such lustrous coats and seem so lively with personality. Thanks for sharing.

MyRabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

*MyRabbits wrote: *


> Hoping you are getting some sleep and finding your strength again! It is miserable to be short on sleep!
> 
> Your bunnies are so beautiful! They all have such lustrous coats and seem so lively with personality. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> MyRabbits.




I ended up working till almost 6:30. By the time I got to sleep I was at 27 and a half hours without sleep. 10 and a half hours sleep since than. I am still alittle tired.

Why thank you! That makes me smile and feel good about the care we give them. 

Ali


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Elvis is so pretty, he looks so inquisitive hopping around the house 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Elvis is so pretty, he looks so inquisitive hopping around the house
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


He is, he has to be in everything.


----------



## delusional (Sep 21, 2008)

Whew, finally got this done..! 

Sorry it took so long! I'll try and get the next one done before the next few months have passed. 

[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2008)

I made a squeaky noise! 

I was going to pm you. I need larger versions so I can have them printed.


----------



## delusional (Sep 21, 2008)

Hehe glad you like!

These are the original size:

Chibi
Ringo
Teresa
Dallas
Wyatt
Connor
Elvis


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh WOW! Delusional, those drawings are amazing! You're so talented!! :bow


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2008)

Ohh Do you have Sam and the original.


----------



## Becca (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow - Your really amazing :shock:I've tried drawing my bun s before but its really hard


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ohh Do you have Sam and the original.


Found Sam!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 22, 2008)

wow very nice!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

MINE ALL MINE!


----------



## delusional (Sep 22, 2008)

Lol. Thanks all.

Apple's sketch is underway.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

:biggrin2:OMG AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 22, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> MINE ALL MINE!


God you will never give in will you,lol :shock::biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > MINE ALL MINE!
> ...


NOPE NEVER!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Found some things in my old blogs I want to put here.

Well this is waaaay over do. Teresa had her firstbunny date. It went well. Some mounting on his part. At that time hewas only 2 weeks post neuter. So....to be expected. Noaggression. 

Ok down to my feelings. Ever see a rabbit for that matterany animal for the first time and your heart scream he is mine? Thatwas what it was like seeing Dallas. Mona opened his carrierand he looked out, glanced side to side. Than walked right out. Mindyou my dog, my moms three dogs, and several people were there. Hestarted walking around like he owned the place. Friendly as can be. Howcould I not love him. That attitude, that sense of being the "man".Plus that face was just tooo cute. He is adoption pending forus.

He will be one Feb 9th, kind of funny my parents anni isFeb 10th. I can't wait till he is home with us, I am so happybut sad he isn't here yet. We would like him here for X-mas but if notthan definatly for his birthday. 

Well we are keeping the name Dallas but are looking for amiddle name. We are thinking something with a J so we can call him DJ.This is what we have so far.


DJ
Dallas Jayme, Dallas Jaymes, Dallas Jameson, Dallas Jayden, DallasJaiden, Dallas Jones, Dallas James, Dallas Judson, Dallas Jett, DallasJinx(my fave so far), Dallas Jentry, Dallas Jackson, Dallas Jamison


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

[align=center]*Bunnies that understand yourcommunication*[/align]
*Last night we are doing litter pans and Connorwas being a pain. We clip one end of the blanket and the otherend is held in place with the litter pan. Every time we takeout the litter pan he pushes the blanketto the other side.Every time he went to do it I would say "Connor" in a very firm voice.He would stop. Finally he does it. I look over and say "ConnorGrayson!" He smushes his face through the bars looking at me like. "Ilove you mommy don't be mad."*







*Also right this minute he is running around. Hekeeps going over to the tree and again you hear me "Connor leave thetree alone." *stomp**






*"Connor be carefull. I don't likeyou up there." As he climbs the desk.Looks at me like "I am abig boy mom, come on chill."*






*How about Sam. She will try to attack Teresathrough the bars "Samantha Jane be nice to your sister." *STOMP* ((incaps cause it sounds like an earthquake)) Again"SamanthaJane!"Looks at me like "Well she started it!"*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

"Well Connor here and I had to get some things off my chest. This newguy Dallas or as I like to call him the Punk stole my girlfriend."






"See when Teresa first came she was supposed to be mine."














"See I have proof! The mom said I grew up and got a little to "happy" Well wouldn't you? Look at her!"






Anywayz since I can't get fixed I can't be with her. What I am not broken! Do I look broken?






"I think mom has issues."

"Don't look at me I am mad."






"I Said don't look at me!"






"See I treat my friends right!?

"





"Wait I see treats on the bed"




"Can I have one?"

"Give me some."






"I mean now!"






"Fine don't give me any"






"Wait."






"What's up there?"






"Ohh!"






"More treats."






"Can I have some?"






"Anywayz back to my problem. Why does he get her and I don't?"






"Is there something wrong with me?"






"Well I got to go. Gotta get me some treats."


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Now time to peak in on the lovebirds Bonnie and Clyde....I mean Teresa and Dallas.

"Does she have her own life?"






"I don't think so."






"Follow me..."






"Look around...Maybe we can get away."






"Step back..."






"Out of the way lady." 






"Is she looking?"






"Act innocent!"






"When I say run..." 






"Run!" 






Well they escaped! Tune in next time for the next chapter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

"Ringo here! Just resting in here while MaMa cleans my cage."

*




*

"Mama was saying that I am very lazy bunny." 






"How she comes up with that...I'll never know."






"She claims I am always flopped out somewhere."






"It's not my fault she makes my cage so comfy."






"Samantha wants the laptop so I gotta go."


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Connor in all honesty looks amazing. For thefirst time in almost a year looks healthy. He is not sneezing at all!His nose is dry and clear. Which it hasn't been like that since thefirst month we got him. Oh god I have cried alot the last two days. Itis so amazing to see him looking so well. We are talking to the vet onMonday. For the first time in eight months Connor may not have to takeany meds any more. If he stays clear atleast two months he will begetting fixed. Just if he new being healthy would cost him his jewels.

Few Pictures of Connor:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Ringo is doing alot better. He is not sneezingand nose clear and dry! Which is great because has always been icky.Always had discharge. Only thing is he seems allittle more off balance.I also think he finally hit puberty. I swear now he is wanting to humpeverything since he finally feels better.


Few Picture of Ringo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*GAH!!!!! BAD BUNNY!

Last night Ringo being mister friendly pokeshis nose in to Connors cage and was bit. He didn't make apeep.We missed this because we were refilling cages, andhadn't relized that Ringo had snuck in to the room. He was supposed tobe in the living room. *

*I see him and pick him up lots of blood.Start cleaning it and see that it is a good bite. Call the emergencyclinic they say stop the bleeding and than put some neosporin(sp?I'mmoody, can't think.)*



*We think Ringo likes something to be wrongwith his nose. Before he was sick he would stick his nose inwithSamantha and get light nips on the nose. Once he got sickhe stopped. Than yesterday I say look at you, your nose is so cute andclean. *

*"Oh really mommy. We will see about that. Oh Connor."*

*



*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

[align=center]The need for NIC cages and bigger pens! [/align]
Teresa and Dallas...I am ready to lock those twoup in a kennel! Dallas digs up anything under there pen,thenTeresa shreds it. We have gone through 9 full size sheets, 2 carpets, 2plastic liners...in a month...So you see why they have to becaged. Oh an Dallas started jumping his pen than stomps till we wake upand put him back. I knew he jumped the shorter one but now this oneto.I tried the sheet on top, he pulls it down and Teresa shreds it.


Ringo is now chewing his litter pan,nipped 3 water bottles so they leaked into his cage and thecarpet.He alsoflips water dishes soaking his cage.


Samantha is now taking her food dish and dunkingit into her water dish. Than stomping up a storm because her water ismud! 

Connor and Elvis are fine but the cage wouldgive them more room and the ledge for them to jump.

By the way the only time they feel the need to do all that is between 1am and 4am.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

:laugh:Connorfound a bag with muffins in it, he took off running withit...the bag was open....they are now across my living room carpet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Thought I would let you guys see the difference between Samantha and Teresa.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Samantha Tranced...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

More:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok no story just pictures of Samantha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Well I Think it is time for a Teresa and Dallas UpDaTe!

Well the two are still doing very good. So on to thepicture. This a day on the bed with me. These two are verygood on my bad days. I put them on the bed with me and they hoparound.* 

*"Don't look behind us...she watching."* 





*"I said don't look."*





*"I am making a run for it since you can't listen."*





*"This way!"*





*"Maybe down here."*





*"Maybe up here"*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*"Gotta run for it."





"Come one Dallas!"*





*"She has the camara!"*





*"This Way!"*





*"I am going to look innocent."*





*"She is looking at me..."*





*"We are caught! I will see if I can get us out."*





*"Please let us out."*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Last night we are eating pizza anddrinking coke. Elvis comes over lifts my soda dumps itfrom the endtable to the floor on to a plasticbag,he calmly hops down and startsdrinking.

My husband rushes over to help me clean it, heputs his pizza on the couch. Elvis gets mad cause he cant get to thesoda. He runs over hops up on the couch and pees on my husbands pizza.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I have one of the calmest rabbits ever inElvis. When out he loves to to explore but when he gets tired he lovesto lounge on my chaise. One Problem....He isnt happy if I am not there.He will sit and glare.

On too some pictures.

THis is Elvis under one of my happy bunny blankets. He loves to lay under blankets.





Coming out





This is one of the looks I get





Here is another





This is him getting up as I move closer






Now these are taken from above with out me actually looking he is behind me. He likes to lay down with his head on my leg.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

More 

Dont mind my waist in these.














































Elvis Standing


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

More

More lounging pictures











He squezzed himself in to that spot.











His butt is actually on my shoulder.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Elvis Tranced


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Well some funny pictures. 

First Dallas and Teresa. Teresa puts her head down to get groomed and Dallas steps over and sits on her head. 






This morning I let Elvis out and he has been running around. I see thathe has not come be in a few minutes. Go look and this is what Ifind.....


























Took him out and he jumped right in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Thought I would post some pictures I took yesterday.Hope you Enjoy.

"Shes here have to clean myself before I go talk to her."






"Wait where she go."






"This way!"






"Lets play follow the leader."






"I am hungry"






"Want some?"






"Taste good!" Muffled voice.






"Does my breath smell?"






"I bow to the queen."






"Smell my breath again?"






"Can I lay down with you?"






"I am hungry again."






"Nap time!"







Thats all folks!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


How cute look at that love, and i never noticed what a size difference they had. I will take both of them, i could never seperate that.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> First Dallas and Teresa. Teresa puts her head down to get groomed and Dallas steps over and sits on her head.






LOL ha ha ha ha that is too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! poor wittle rabbit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Now some of justSamantha.Wewere able to get some great ones ofher.Than after this some close ups.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are some close ups. The last one you can see the slit on her eye I have mentioned.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

[align=left]Few minutes ago it caught my attention I had not seenDallas in awhile. Start searching everywhere...Dallas...Where are you.... and soon.Yea he was sitting on the top of the couchon top of the sheets I just brought up looking at me I was anidiot.[/align]


Don't mind the mess. I am on a move everything around mode again.



[align=left][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

[align=left]*Explain how I got 1 bunny I didnt want nextday given another I didnt want, By the second day wanted the firstbunny fast forward 1year 8mnths and I have 6rabbits, fostered 2, going on my 3rd, andmod on a bunnyforum. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN? *[/align]


[align=center]*july 05 (8th) Got Ringo (6mnths old) (9th) Given Samantha (1 years old)*[/align]


[align=center]*oct Married and move in with bunnies.*[/align]


[align=center]*dec found first rabbit email group. *[/align]


[align=center]*jan06 (14th) Got Connor (5wks old) (16th) First Vet appt For Samantha and Ringo*[/align]


[align=center]*feb (21st) Got Teresa (7mnths to a year old)*[/align]


[align=center]*apr (2nd) (Emergency Vet Visit) 2nd vet visitRingo (8th) First vet Visit Connor*[/align]


[align=center]*july 06 (3rd) Ringo 3rd visitConnor 2nd vet visit (8th) First Gotcha day Ringo (9th) First Gotchaday Samantha*[/align]


[align=center]*aug (22nd) Joined this forum.*[/align]


[align=center]*sept (23rd) Teresa first Vet Visit (27th) Teresa spayed*[/align]


[align=center]*oct One year married*[/align]


[align=center]*nov (30th) Adopted Dallas *[/align]


[align=center]*dec (2nd) Fully Bonded with Teresa*[/align]


[align=center]*jan 07 (14th)Connors First GotchaDay (16th) Elvis picked up for rescue and fell for him. He is adoptedby us through the rescue.(19th) First Foster (20th) 4th Ringo Vet visit3rd Connor vet visit 1st Dallas vet visit*[/align]


[align=center]*feb (8th) I became a mod. (11th)Dallas 1st birthday (21st) Teresa's first Gotcha day.*[/align]


[align=center]*mar (10th) Second Foster (16th) Connor's neuter. (24th) Third Foster*[/align]
[align=center]*(This was posted March 27th 2007)*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Well today right now. I mean it right this second I am working with Dallas, Teresa and Elvis. 

Dallas is no longer trying to kick Elvis butt. He is nowmounting him.:shock: Elvis is just taking it. (Started today) I let himdo it a little but I spray if they(Dallas) keep at it. Mind you hedoesn't do it more than a few minutes.

YesterdayI had Dallas, Teresa and Connor together. I would say the same about them. 

Dallas is such a butt. He is trying to say he is boss bybeating people up. *HELLO DALLAS NO ONE ISARGUING THAT! So chill! *


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

I *LOVE* your blog :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>





See this is what i see, there is a box, he is going to jump in and hope you mail it to ME :wave: :craziness it is funny how two people can look at the same pic and see something completely different,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Connor and Dallas









































Teresa and Connor


























Well time for Trio Pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Connor 






Teresa
















Dallas


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Done for now.


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


*Best Picture ever!!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*I think she dropped him because of the abuse she suffered at his hands.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*He did things like that to her all the time.*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > First Dallas and Teresa. Teresa puts her head down to get groomed and Dallas steps over and sits on her head.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Thank you. I think it is awesome too.*

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I *LOVE* your blog :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*I think the baby is stealing some of your brain cells. :biggrin2:*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*It is pretty neat.*

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Last night we are eating pizza anddrinking coke. Elvis comes over lifts my soda dumps itfrom the endtable to the floor on to a plasticbag,he calmly hops down and startsdrinking.
> 
> My husband rushes over to help me clean it, heputs his pizza on the couch. Elvis gets mad cause he cant get to thesoda. He runs over hops up on the couch and pees on my husbands pizza.


:roflmao:

That's the best story EVER!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Bunnies know how to get revenge.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Last night we are eating pizza anddrinking coke. Elvis comes over lifts my soda dumps itfrom the endtable to the floor on to a plasticbag,he calmly hops down and startsdrinking.
> ...


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Thank you. I think it is awesome too.*
> 
> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Thank you. I think it is awesome too.*
> ...


Yea I know I am full of myself.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL on elvis peeing on the pizza. i love that pic with theresa begging to come out of her cage!

the trio is ADORABLE!!!

oh, and i am SO jealous that thersea and dallas hang out with you on your bed! mine stay on for two seconds then IMMEDIATELY jump off. no love for mommy


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

They are all used to being on the bed with us. WAIT we have not tried Apple.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

LOVE all the pictures!!! We need more!! Are they old ones, some of them? I love, love, LOVE the ones of Dallas and Connor in the bin together! Too cute! :inlove:

MORE! Did you hear me?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Um yup old. I could post the one I took yesterday.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Um yup old. I could post the one I took yesterday.


You could, could you? Or, you could torture me!!  Post them! Post them! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Gwyneth Apple Hoshi - She is doing great. A little pig though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww.... Apple's just beautiful! :inlove: I looove her colouring!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Elvis Aaron - Elvis is well Elvis.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Ringo Starr - You can read about him here.... Ringo and his ongoing health issues.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Teresa Mekare - She is her normal sedate self.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 27, 2008)

AWW Theresa is such a cutie!! is she a cuddle bun?

oh, and i have a BONE TO PICK WITH YOU MISSY!!!

i am waiting to see your BRILLIANT entry to the photophillies contest! i know you have a memory card so no excuses!!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Trio (Connor Grayson - Dallas Jinx Jones - Noah Chibi Ash) - Same as always a trip to play with.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2008)

:clapping:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Awww.... Apple's just beautiful! :inlove: I looove her colouring!


Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> AWW Theresa is such a cutie!! is she a cuddle bun?
> 
> oh, and i have a BONE TO PICK WITH YOU MISSY!!!
> 
> i am waiting to see your BRILLIANT entry to the photophillies contest! i know you have a memory card so no excuses!!:biggrin2:


SON OF A GUN! I forgot! When I am done posting I will work on them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> :clapping:


Will be posting Wyatt soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Wyatt Holliday Earp - Wyatt is a such a sweet but weird little guy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Done Posting Pics!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

AWWWWW! :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Spring (Sep 27, 2008)

My Wyatt! He reminds me so much of Pebbles it's crazy.

:inlove:

He's too darn cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*She is cute.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> AWWWWW! :faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> My Wyatt! He reminds me so much of Pebbles it's crazy.
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> He's too darn cute!


I know. So send her here!


----------



## Spring (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh she's far too bratty to leave, she's on house arrest.. so Wyatt just must come _here! _

I wonder how they'd get along if they were togther, hmm.. they'd make the cutest pair!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*I guess we are out of luck. He won't leave.*





*Spring wrote: *


> Oh she's far too bratty to leave, she's on house arrest.. so Wyatt just must come _here! _
> 
> I wonder how they'd get along if they were togther, hmm.. they'd make the cutest pair!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *swanlake wrote: *
> 
> 
> > AWW Theresa is such a cutie!! is she a cuddle bun?
> ...


Entered!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2008)

Ringo and Apple 

LUNCH!







Teresa

Art Class






Elvis

Late for Class






Wyatt

What do you mean you didn't do your homework!?






Chibi, Connor and Dallas

Detention


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

Awwh LOVE THEM!!

AWESOME :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> oh my gosh i think i am falling for him too, a bunny that can pull off a tie like that and look cute is going on my list ,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to come to your house and need a large suite case to get out of there with all the bunnies i want from you lol





>





> LIes all lies, look at those faces i dont believe for a moment they are trouble





> Chibi, Connor and Dallas
> 
> Detention


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Awwh LOVE THEM!!
> 
> AWESOME :biggrin2:




Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2008)

*:shock:OMG! You are insane. I am going to pass a picture around to my neighbors. That way I have 24/7 security. :biggrin2:*

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > oh my gosh i think i am falling for him too, a bunny that can pull off a tie like that and look cute is going on my list ,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to come to your house and need a large suite case to get out of there with all the bunnies i want from you lol
> ...


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *:shock:OMG! You are insane. I am going to pass a picture around to my neighbors. That way I have 24/7 security. :biggrin2:*
> 
> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> ...


mwahahaha! good, now i can sneak in and no one will stop me!! h34r2


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I will put an alarm on my door.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

Ringo and Apple





Wyatt with his rasin box









The reason I am getting grids for the litter pans again.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

[align=center]Intresting experiment with the trio. You know how if bunnies here the treat bag they go nuts trying to get in? I sat on the floor with them and everytimeI put my hand in they would try to get in it.So I would stop them and say "no from mommys hand."Eventually they started going after my hand instead. Than by the end they sat till I handed them one. I bet I would have to do it every day to get them to stick to it. [/align]


----------



## swanlake (Sep 29, 2008)

that's cool, i might have to try it!

i watch the show in animal planet, Its me or the Dog, and they do something kinda like that for dogs. you put the treat in your hand and they try to get it out, but once they stop badgering your hand and sit, they get the treat. that way they know to get the treat they must sit. random i know...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2008)

Not at all I might start doing it with the trio from now on. Just to see.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2008)

Cute as all get out...:heartbeat:






and love this one too!

Detention-Haha! Cute!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is the boys current cages. Keep in mind all way 3lbs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

Wyatt and Elvis have the same cage side by side. We needed to make something that is easier to maintain. Truth is someone is always out so they don't need as much room. The idea is to make a pen that someone can be out in when we are not home. Than cage that one when we get home and someone else comes out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2008)

Mason "Mace" Alexander


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't know what to say. I am so lost lately. 

I was offered another guinea pig but Rob said no. I do get that. We do want the numbers to go down. We never meant to have so many but it happened. I want the numbers to go down too but just not so soon.

The bunnies are all good. Going to take some pictures today. I have been so bust that I haven't had time to take pictures.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are going through this Ali :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I am so sorry that you are going through this Ali :hug:


Thanks it just sucks right now.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 20, 2008)

*Big hugs*

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2008)

It is a funny thing I have thought about getting another GP but the only way I will is if:

A) The person I met decides to take the GP to the MSPCA.

b) My cousin decides to re home his wife's.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2008)

I have Charlie and Johnnie that are for adoption and I would be totally estatic if you adopted them. Johnnie is an old man though, he is 5 and Charlie i believe is 3. We could trade two piggie for two bunnies!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol you wont give up will you?

My hubby will permit A because of they may put the piggy down. B because we discussed it awhile ago.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 26, 2008)

A Day In The Park


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Aliiiiiiiiiiiii

I love your blog 

I love your buns 

I love your pictures 

So when are they coming to me then?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Aliiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> I love your blog
> 
> ...



Thank you

Thank you

Thank you

Never


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aliiiiiiiiiiiii
> ...


HAHA LOL :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

I took 218 pics of Elvis! These are some:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

Eeeeeeek! I loooooove Elvis!

He is just so cute... was he trying to eat clothes in one of those pictures? 

Consider him officially added to my bunny napping list... :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

Now for some of the trio.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

I adore all of your buns! You take such great pics of them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

*Nah he just marks everything.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Eeeeeeek! I loooooove Elvis!
> 
> He is just so cute... was he trying to eat clothes in one of those pictures?
> 
> Consider him officially added to my bunny napping list... :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

*RexyRex wrote: *


> I adore all of your buns! You take such great pics of them.


Thank you!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 29, 2008)

The bill arrived. (Pay when I pick up the ashes.)

Office visit: $57

Injectable Meds:$24

Hospitalzation Day Avi/Exotic: (half day) $24

Oxygen Therapy (half day): $47

Cremation Exotic: $34

Private Ashes Returned: $89

Total: $275


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 30, 2008)

oh my that is alot, it is such ashame that they dont cut you a break with something like that


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> oh my that is alot, it is such ashame that they dont cut you a break with something like that


Honestly the medical side of it is ALOT smaller thanwe thought it would be.We were willing to pay alot more. The $123 seemed ok till I saw that $89 of it alone is just to have the ashes returned.Though talking to others seems like that is VERY low to what most places qouted them.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

I love love LOVE the black and whites of Chibi and Dallas! Dallas has such a chunky boofy head :shock:! He's precious :hug:. He and Chibi set eachothers looks off perfectly.

Has Chibi got quite soft, plush fur? Of any bunny I have seen, in pics he looks like he feels just like Sakura.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

They do set each other off some how. 

Yes Chibi feels plush. His fur feels thicks.


----------



## paul2641 (Oct 30, 2008)

There so cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> There so cute.


Why thank you.


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful pictures- Chibi's fur looks so pretty with his eyes!:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 31, 2008)

He is very lovely looking bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 5, 2008)

Random Funny Picture of Teresa 

Bunny Poems 

PICTURES!!! 

Some Apple and Ringo Goodness 


Most are old but I want them linked in here.



Right now things suck here. I am just spending time with everyone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 7, 2008)

Why I May Not Be Posting As Much

Which is your bunny?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

Few qoutes I like.

My motto was always to keep swinging. Whether I was in a slump or feeling badly or having trouble off the field, the only thing to do was keep swinging. 
*Hank Aaron*

"*We* *have* *nothing* *to* *fear* *but* *fear* *itself*." -- Franklin Roosevelt 1933, First Inaugural Address 


[align=center][font="Courier New, Courier,monospaced"]*George Bernard Shaw. âWe donât stop playing because we grow old; we grow old because we stop playing.â*[/font][/align]


A man who won't die for something is not fit to live. 
*Martin Luther King, Jr.*



All I can do is leave it in God's hands and hope that my fans feel where I'm coming from. 
Aaliyah 


How can we live in harmony? First we need to know we are all madly in love with the same God. 
Saint Thomas Aquinas 

I believe that education is all about being excited about something. Seeing passion and enthusiasm helps push an educational message. 
Steve Irwin 


Until one has loved an animal a part of one's soul remains unawakened. 
*Anatole France*


A fanatic is one who can't change his mind and won't change the subject. 
Winston Churchill

A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on. 
Winston Churchill 


A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty. 
Winston Churchill 

A politician needs the ability to foretell what is going to happen tomorrow, next week, next month, and next year. And to have the ability afterwards to explain why it didn't happen. 
Winston Churchill 

A prisoner of war is a man who tries to kill you and fails, and then asks you not to kill him. 
Winston Churchill 

All the great things are simple, and many can be expressed in a single word: freedom, justice, honor, duty, mercy, hope. 
Winston Churchill 

Although personally I am quite content with existing explosives, I feel we must not stand in the path of improvement. 
Winston Churchill 

Although prepared for martyrdom, I preferred that it be postponed. 
Winston Churchill 

An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last. 
Winston Churchill 

Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. 
Winston Churchill 


Battles are won by slaughter and maneuver. The greater the general, the more he contributes in maneuver, the less he demands in slaughter. 
Winston Churchill 


Broadly speaking, the short words are the best, and the old words best of all. 
Winston Churchill 

Continuous effort - not strength or intelligence - is the key to unlocking our potential. 
Winston Churchill 

Courage is rightly esteemed the first of human qualities... because it is the quality which guarantees all others. 
Winston Churchill 

Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen. 
Winston Churchill 

Criticism may not be agreeable, but it is necessary. It fulfils the same function as pain in the human body. It calls attention to an unhealthy state of things. 
Winston Churchill 

Difficulties mastered are opportunities won. 
Winston Churchill 

Do not let spacious plans for a new world divert your energies from saving what is left of the old. 
Winston Churchill 

Eating words has never given me indigestion. 
Winston Churchill 


For my part, I consider that it will be found much better by all parties to leave the past to history, especially as I propose to write that history myself. 
Winston Churchill 


Great and good are seldom the same man. 
Winston Churchill 


History is written by the victors. 
Winston Churchill 

History will be kind to me for I intend to write it. 
Winston Churchill 

However beautiful the strategy, you should occasionally look at the results. 
Winston Churchill 

I always avoid prophesying beforehand, because it is a much better policy to prophesy after the event has already taken place. 
Winston Churchill



I am fond of pigs. Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals. 
Winston Churchill 


I never worry about action, but only inaction. 
Winston Churchill 


If you are going through hell, keep going. 
Winston Churchill 


If you have an important point to make, don't try to be subtle or clever. Use a pile driver. Hit the point once. Then come back and hit it again. Then hit it a third time-a tremendous whack. 
Winston Churchill 

It is a fine thing to be honest, but it is also very important to be right. 
Winston Churchill 
It is a mistake to look too far ahead. Only one link in the chain of destiny can be handled at a time. 
Winston Churchill 


Men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing had happened. 
Winston Churchill 


I could go on when it comes to him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

Crappy day!

1) Call to make a vet appt for Apples Spay and have to call back first of the year.

2) Start of a cold

3) Long day at work


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Crappy day!
> 
> 1) Call to make a vet appt for Apples Spay and have to call back first of the year.
> 
> ...


Awww.... :hug:

Mouse sends a hug!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

Tell Mouse I said thank you.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Tell Mouse I said thank you.


I forgot to add Mouse herself!! I'm sorry to hijack your blog but she really wanted to say hi:







She says she's looking forward to meeting Elvis when he arrives here :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

*No Problem.*

*She has a long wait. He said he is busy tomorrow but he will get back to her.*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tell Mouse I said thank you.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

Some bunny had two bunny dates. 

Sad thing I found out is my bonded foster babies were returned. They are bigger but still small. They are still completely bonded.


----------



## Becca (Nov 15, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> She says she's looking forward to meeting Elvis when he arrives here :biggrin2:


I guesss they'll both have to be sent here as Elvis is MINNNEE


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She says she's looking forward to meeting Elvis when he arrives here :biggrin2:
> ...



Elvis said no that he has two possible friends...

Elvis and Queen Daisy


































































More in next post...


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

Elvis and Barley (name will change if this works out.)


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

Both pairs look wonderful together.
Do you think Elvis is leaning more towards one or the other?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

We think Barley. Their was mutual grooming there. Barley has to be neutered so we are going to try again after. If it goes well again he will come home to see how it goes here.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 15, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

Barley is just ADORABLE!!! 

Spitting image of Tony as well :biggrin2:

I love Queen Daisy as well... Elvis must have not known what to do with himself with all that bunny love! It's great that they got on so well!

I'll be crossing my fingers that the next meeting works out.... I'm so excited for you guys!

When is Barley getting neutered, do you know?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> When is Barley getting neutered, do you know?




Nope soon I hope.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 15, 2008)

Barley does look almost identical to Tony. He's just a bit darker but we were looking at him earlier and Lexi even noticed he sits like Tony and everything! His ears are much longer tho, I think.

He's really cute and I Think you'd find he'd be a real sweetheart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Barley does look almost identical to Tony. He's just a bit darker but we were looking at him earlier and Lexi even noticed he sits like Tony and everything! His ears are much longer tho, I think.
> 
> He's really cute and I Think you'd find he'd be a real sweetheart.


He was alittle shy with us but great with Elvis.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2008)

Bunny Dates


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I keep crying over this. Two of my fosters were returned. They are still so bonded. Still so playfull. 

http://3bunnies.org/hugs_and_tugs.htm


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

For those who wonder 

Holland Lops 

What is this bunny?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 16, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I keep crying over this. Two of my fosters were returned. They are still so bonded. Still so playfull.
> 
> http://3bunnies.org/hugs_and_tugs.htm


Awww.... so sad....  Poor guys.... 

Edit: they are so cute as well!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I keep crying over this. Two of my fosters were returned. They are still so bonded. Still so playfull.
> ...



Yea such sweet little ones! 

On a happier note Hero went to a new home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

Quality Time


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2008)

Christmas for The Animals


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Apple


----------



## Becca (Nov 25, 2008)

Ali I LOVE your blog  It's really cool, you say EVERYTHING you feel and everything about your bunnies. I love it!

Wait I already said that :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol.

On my web site it says... 

[font=Arial,sans-serif]Want to know about me? Than ask. Heard something? Ask. Want the truth? Ask. I don't hide things about myself, I just don't offer it all.[/font]


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 27, 2008)

What are you thankful for?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

When do you have to many bunnies?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok so with work picking up I am going to be MIA alittle. 

The animals are all good! Ringo has had a few setback but that is nothing new. I will be trying to call about Barley/Xander tomorrow.

On a personal note. I am not doing great. On Dec 15th it will be 18 years since my great-grandma died. I am going through some painful moments and honestly not handleing them to well. I will get through always do.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok so I changed the title and added some other threads in it.

Ringo and his Ongoing Story of Hope


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 4, 2008)

This coming Saturday at 11am Elvis has a date with his possible friend Barley/Xander Antonio Leopold Maximus. I am really hoping he is the one ifhe isn'tthan wekeep trying.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so I had this conversation with Peg about not finishing the the cleaning in the apartment. Yea so guess who is breaking her back cleaning. :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok so I had this conversation with Peg about not finishing the the cleaning in the apartment. Yea so guess who is breaking her back cleaning. :shock:


Aww man I feel your pain! I did that last week..... It did feel good to finally hang the picture that has been stood up in the hallway causing me to lose sleep for the past 7 months up on the wall though lol...

I hope you get it finished soon! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok so I had this conversation with Peg about not finishing the the cleaning in the apartment. Yea so guess who is breaking her back cleaning. :shock:
> ...


WOOHOO! You finally did it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

SO in a little over 1 hour we have a bunny coming here to havea date with Elvis! So maybe another joins our family. I may not have planned on another but the thought of Elvis being happy is to much! It is all I want for all the animals here. 

Someone asked me if I was sure about adding another bunny even though we didn't want more. She (a good friend) wanted to make sure I wouldn't resent the new bun. Which had crossed our minds A TON but we both felt it wasn't what we wanted but what Elvis wanted. When we have taken in ANY of our animals it was with the belief we would do whatever needed to make sure they are happy. If it means a friend, than that is what we do. 

So maybe in an hour we will have another member in our family. Wish us luck.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok so I had this conversation with Peg about not finishing the the cleaning in the apartment. Yea so guess who is breaking her back cleaning. :shock:


Great....does this mean I have to break my back cleaning too? Please say it ain't so...

I'm happy for you that you're getting the things done you want to get done. I still want to just go bury my head under the pillow and forget about stuff....but I guess maybe I'll get up outta this chair today and do some things.

Maybe..

In the meantime - YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

*Yes you do! Pick one room. Thats all. We chose one thing at a time. *

*Like:*

*I want to clear off this chair. Check*

*I want to clean this corner. Check*

*I want to wash this counter. Check*

*An like that we got it done.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok so I had this conversation with Peg about not finishing the the cleaning in the apartment. Yea so guess who is breaking her back cleaning. :shock:
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

Ali - I like that- but I have a problem.

Sometimes my house gets to the point where I'm overwhelmed - I can't even see things to figure out what to do. Its like....I can't make that list of steps because all I see is the overall clutter....

Fortunately, Art is great at doing that though - he'll help me make a list of the steps I need to take and before I know it - piece by piece stuff gets done.

The good news is - our family bathroom has looked really really REALLY nice for a week now. Its been so easy to keep up with. I still need to clean out the drawers and stuff - but the countertop has been sparkling almost.

So I know I CAN do it. Its being able to get to that point.

My desktop was also clean for about 4 days. Its a disaster again today and when I'm done cleaning the floor where destructo bunny went into shredder mode last night and shredded papers and files and magazines from a box under my desk....I'm going to clean off the desktop too I think..

But I think its great you're getting stuff done. YOU GO GIRL! You rock!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

I keep thinking about how Elvis is having a bunny date right now - I can hardly wait to hear how it goes....I hope it goes well....for his sake.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

Sadly not well. Elvis is a brat. We all think female is what he needs.

Didn't work. Back to the drawing board. 

There are two she has in mind. Chinchilla mix and a lop.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2008)

Teresa is redecorating.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Sadly not well. Elvis is a brat. We all think female is what he needs.


I'm sorry to hear that . I'll send Sakura ASAP, she should be there in a week if I use fastpost.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sadly not well. Elvis is a brat. We all think female is what he needs.
> ...


Eh the right one will come along. No teasing about her.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

Who's teasing? 

I hope he does find someone though, I know it would mean more work for you but he's such a cool dude .


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Who's teasing?
> 
> I hope he does find someone though, I know it would mean more work for you but he's such a cool dude .


Honest;y everyone is easy cept Dallas and the piggies. The rest our so clean.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Honest;y everyone is easy cept Dallas and the piggies. The rest our so clean.


If Dallas is too messy....... He can come live here :biggrin2: All my bunnies are messy so he'll fit right in!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 7, 2008)

Umm no. I can bother him and he cant bite.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

Questions Cuterebra Larvae


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sitting at the desk typing, the TV in the background playing Captain January in the background. Shirley Temples sweet voice chattering away. Though right now shes crying and about to make me cry too. My eyes are watery. Did I mention I cry at sad things on TV, and movies an such. Great she has me crying.

My animals are all napping. 

The living room crew: Ringo knocked out in his pile of hay. Teresa bunny loafed in the center of her nest. Apple also snuggled up in her hay.Bo is under his heat lamp sleeping away.Jax is the only one awake he is stalking some crickets.Logan and Elijah sleeping under there hay.Merlin in his little house his Aunty Amy made him. The dog playing dead to the world on her back.












Bedroom gang: Elvis in his litterpan flopped with no care in the world. Wyatt bunny loafed next to his food dish waiting for his next meal. Connor, Dallas and Chibi snuggled all together. A little trio of bunny loafs.

With all that how is it I still feel so alone? I know I need to makes changes and I am but it takes time. It takes strength and that is something I am feeling alittle low on. I am not giving up just getting through.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG PIG NOSE!!!!!!!!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG PIG NOSE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :inlove:


Lol glad you like it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

Sooooo cute!  The little house is adorable too!

I know how you feel about being lonely- I have days like that too.... How is the apartment coming along? I'm always here for you! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

Apartment is ok. I just dont have the motivation to do it alone. Sadly Rob and I rarely have a day off together.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

I just read this in Dear Abby and thought I would share. "Remember that friendships can have a life of their own and vary in intensity over time."


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

That was such a cute video! I especially liked when he reached down to eat some poo . Not just midnight snacks is right!

That's an old episode of Desperate House Wives though .

I love your vids but always have to mute them 'coz your TV is so loud haha!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> That was such a cute video! I especially liked when he reached down to eat some poo . Not just midnight snacks is right!
> 
> That's an old episode of Desperate House Wives though .
> 
> I love your vids but always have to mute them 'coz your TV is so loud haha!


It was playing on LifeTime. 

I tend to have cronic ear infections so I have alittle bit of an issue hearing things.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

Michelle, watch that one again with sound to hear the 'Eeeeeelviiiiiiiisss!' towards the end lol!  

I love how cute he looks eating his 'midnight snacks'! Snowy eats hers at almost exactly 11.30am every day lol.... I always wait to watch it! 

And the bucket! We have almost the exact same bucket to put old litter and hay etc in, except ours is black! Chalk ALWAYS gets in and eats the old hay! 

That video was just tooo cute


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

I figured it would be nice to do a longer one. I may do a 10min one and follow him around and upload it to youtube.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I figured it would be nice to do a longer one. I may do a 10min one and follow him around and upload it to youtube.


That's what I meant to ask you! How do you make such a long video yet it still upload ok? I made a 1min20 one earlier, and it turned out to be 120MB or so, too big for photobucket to load. I ended up compressing it, but then it was only about 1MB or something and looked TERRIBLE! :?

How do you manage to get such great looking long videos on photobucket?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

No idea it is a 5min max for free account and 10min for paid account.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, do you have the TV on all the time because of feeling lonely? Sorry if that's a bit personal but sometimes when I feel depressed or lonely, I have to have a TV or radio on or I go crazy feeling anxious and alone. Maybe you just like TV but I am nosey .


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 10, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Hey, do you have the TV on all the time because of feeling lonely? Sorry if that's a bit personal but sometimes when I feel depressed or lonely, I have to have a TV or radio on or I go crazy feeling anxious and alone. Maybe you just like TV but I am nosey .


Growing up there was always a TV or Radio on. So I HAVE to have something on or I get antsy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

I so hope I get to go to the zoo Saturday. I want to go!

I will be doing the one in bold. 

Gift Wrapping Events

[align=justify]It's gift wrapping time again! 3 Bunnies volunteers will be donating their time at local Barnes and Noble stores offering to wrap your holiday purchases. There is no charge but donations are appreciated. (Barnes and Noble purchases only!) If you are interested in volunteering contact us at [email protected] or just stop by and say hello. And as always all proceeds go the bunnies. 

[/align]
We will be at the following locations at the listed dates/times:

Saturday, December 6, 10AM to 10PM

*Saturday, December 13, 6 PM to 10 PM* 

Sunday, December 14, 10 AM to 2 PM and 6 PM to 10 PM


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

Make note Dec 11th Apple is using her litter pan more and more every day.

Also to start keeping track of shedding patterns.

Teresa is shedding right now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2008)

Off to the zoo than giftwrapping for the rescue.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 14, 2008)

That was fun. Now I need to finish uploading!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 14, 2008)

Our Day at the Beardsley Zoo


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 17, 2008)

Why is it if you have your iPod on loud, head buried in your DS do people think you want to "chat"??:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2008)

I am sitting here crying. As most know I have been looking for a friend for Elvis. A few were mentioned. They were still in shelters so I went looking to see if I could find them...

This is my Sam







This isArtis


----------



## polly (Dec 24, 2008)

awww Alicia its always hard isn't it sending you big :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2008)

I think with time I will be ok. Just to much right now. The whole thing with Elvis is to much.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Holiday Stuff We Bought The animals. 

Here is our Salads


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> The whole thing with Elvis is to much.


Ali,

I've been thinking about this...and I hope this doesn't come across as condescending as it feels like its gonna sound...

When I think about the rabbits you've acquired (and the guinea pigs) - sometimes it feels like they "dropped into your lap". You didn't go looking for them...but suddenly they were presented before you - and your home was ready for them. I remember even before Apple when you were like, "No more"...yet when she became available - you knew she was meant for your family.

Perhaps with Elvis - you should stop looking and just say to God (or "the fates")..."Whatever you want....we're ready when you're ready to drop Elvis' mate in our laps.." and then wait.

I've been doing a lot of reading lately by people who are successful in their fields, etc. (and by motivational speakers) and it seems like - when people are willing to say, "I'm ready for an opportunity" and even sometimes write down what they're looking for ("a mate for Elvis") - its strange how it will suddenly drop into their life...almost as if the universe was waiting for that person to be ready.

I don't know if I'm saying it right. I do believe Elvis' future mate is out there....somewhere. Maybe though he/she is not yet ready for your family.

Just a thought...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. Only two of our bunnies did we go looking for. Ringo and Dallas. Neither one turned out how we planned. 

There is Alot of changes we have planned for our home and our lives. As I was telling Peg we want to foster again! We are ready! It was painful having Halo come back only for him to be PTS. It broke something inside me. I can't explain it. I lost my faith in people like I never had before. I was angry and confused. One thing is that Elvis will have a shot with everyone who comes here! 

I am happy about what we will be under taking. It's a new start for all of us in this house.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 1, 2009)

That's so great that you're going to foster again!

It's something I really admire. I would dearly love to do it but I'm really not sure I could cope with saying goodbye, I get attached far too easily. I think it's a very selfless thing to do.... 

Happy New Year to you and all the buns!


----------

